# Building a cab for Egnater Tweaker



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey all;

After reading the rave reviews of the Egnater Tweaker, I found a good deal on a used Tweaker head, and am waiting for it to arrive. Trouble is, I'm not sure what to do about the cab. The Egnater Tweaker 1x12 cab with Greenback is apparently perfectly voiced for the amp, so that's an option. But, the local music stores don't carry Egnater, so I can't try them out - I'm at the mercy of their inventory. Personally, I was thinking about getting a 2 speaker cab for a bit fuller sound. This being my first head/cab combo, I was hoping to get some advice. Note: I'm going after a blues/classic rock vibe (I have a Deluxe HSS Strat), and will be playing small, with possibly the occasional mid-sized gig. More than willing to mic the amp for volume if needed. That leaves me with the following questions:
1) should I just buy the Egnater 1x12 cab and be done with it?
2) should I go for a 2x10 or 2x12 (currently looking at either Saxon or Avatar, unless I find a used one)?
3) The Greenback seems to be *the* speaker for this amp; in a 2 speaker cab, what would pair nicely with this speaker? I'm assuming two 16 ohm speakers in parallel, around 30-ish watts each. Also thinking about WGS speakers to save a few $$.

Thanks!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I've gone both ways on small cabs - bought one 1X12 and "rolled my own" on another. The one I built was a plywood, closed-back design with a Brit Celestion G12L35 (like a GB, but with a lighter magnet/structure). The one I bought was a pine, open-back design, courtesy of GC boardmember Croy (thanks again, bro'!) that I loaded with WGS Reaper 30 from SteamCo Music. I like 'em both for what they do, although the G12L35 does get wooly with volume/gain pushed due to it's lighter structure (love it at lower volume/gain settings tho' - breaks up smooth/early and has a full bottom-end before it gets to where it's not so well suited). 

I can't comment on the Egnater cab, but WGS speakers are great - excellent value in a modern N. American built speaker, as are Eminence. Both these brands have a great selection of models to help you get the tone you're looking for and I wouldn't hesitate with either one. The Reaper 30 has great tone right out of the box (better when broken in, obviously) and is a solid and well constructed unit - just ask Jack Zucker. Oh yeah, SteamCo has excellent service and good prices also!


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Eminence Private Jack is a recommended replacement for a Green back: I use one in my '74 OR 80 combo. Sounds sweet.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Just get the Avatar Close Back Vintage with Greenbacks..even new and shipped..will run you under 500$ CND...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

A 2x12 would move considerably more air than a 1x12 and would be a great choice if you were to gig the Tweaker and had the budget for it. Not too large to lug around either - especially compared to a 4X12.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks folks. 2x12 seems like the obvious choice, and I've heard nothing but good things about Avatar, so I'll check them out! May be a couple hundred more than the Tweaker 1x12, but probably a better investment for the long haul.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Egnater have a 2x12 Tourmaster cab with Celestions under $500. Available thru Moog audio with free shipping (?).


----------

